

Ask HN: For a new iOS app, sole proprietor or corp dev account? - relaunched

I haven&#x27;t setup a new corp yet, so I was thinking sole proprietor (after all, the venture might go nowhere). But, if it goes somewhere, are there things that will prevent me from changing accounts later or that will cause unnecessary pain? For example, will apple let me move the app to a new account?
======
st3fan
It is easy to move apps to different accounts. This is something they added
recently.

